# some new pics



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I THINK these are in fact new to the internet. i dont recall seeing these images before and some of them are incredible. The add date on the page for most of them is this past october. Especially the primarhcs on the balcony, probably one of the msot realistic looking 40k artwork Ive ever seen. click the link:


http://my.spill.com/photo/photo/listForContributor?screenName=1uulyr1iwff1q

A lot are taken from novel cover art it seems, but I dont think they all are.


----------



## BigLDeuces (Nov 7, 2011)

Those look great, they definitely mimic the Horus Heresy novels art style


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

good find really liked the primarchs HH


----------

